# What are your thoughts, impression of tattoos.........



## senile1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Growing up tattoos were an important part of my culture, self expression. Even today, I am contemplating another tattoo, providing I can find a reputable person to do it. Most of my tattoos are of the home made variety, representing attitudes/stages of my life. What are your impression of people with tattoos?? Do you have a tattoo, or would you ever consider having one??


----------



## Aurora (Jun 13, 2016)

This topic has been talked about last year quite a bit on the forum.

Most of the posters did not like them. I have none and would never
get one. Very small tattoos are okay. Large ones, no.
Reminds me too much of graffitti art. Younger people do not
seem to appreciate or realize the beauty of their natural skin. (Esp. girls)


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 13, 2016)

Have the Sailor Jerry classic Hula Girl with Ukulele on my upper right arm.  Got when I was 62.  Thinking of a Sailor Jerry Mermaid for the left arm.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sailor_Jerry

But please don't tell my mother.  She does not approve of tattoos.  

Mahalo


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

I like the colorful ones.  Been thinking of getting one on my lower belly to hide a scar I have there.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2016)

Love them! I would like a 3d tattoo of a hummingbird on my shoulder.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't like tattoos but after my Grandsons were born my daughter got two very tiny footprints with the name of each son just above her ankle.. I actually liked it and thought it was done tastefully.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2016)

I would also like a tattoo done in copperplate script, reading "love is a verb." This one would sit at the nape of my neck, 
visible only if my long hair is out of the way.


----------



## IKE (Jun 13, 2016)

I dislike tattoos immensely, only hardcore dopers, cheap hookers, sailors and gang members have them.

No wait a minute, I forgot that I have a tigers face portrait from the top of my right shoulder to just above the elbow.

Hmm let's see......I'm not a doper, not real fond of ships and haven't been in any sort of gang since my teens.

OMG I guess that would make me a cheap hooker.

P.S.......I give senior discounts.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 13, 2016)

Why spoil the nice skin you were born with?  It used to be sort of low brow folks who got them + innocent sailors who were taken into tat parlors
while drunk or otherwise helpless. Do YOU get them just to look at them in the mirror?  If not, you're craving attention and otherwise insecure.

I have none and never would get one.  Whatever floats YOUR boat. If you crave attention, then do something good for humanity instead of lying there
and letting some tat "artist"  ruin your body.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jun 13, 2016)

Personal feelings ONLY!!  Please, no offense meant....

I believe tattoos are certainly something any person has a right to affix to their own body.  Likewise, I have the right to my opinion that tattoos can make that person appear less "professional".  My wife's medical office will not employ ladies who have tattoos that cannot be covered by medical smocks.  Their clientele is an "older" set of demographics and feel some of today's ink could be offensive.  (They also do not allow employees to have cell phones in the building since that privilege was abused.)  Personally, working in and around the construction industry... I see tattoos aplenty.

Two of our three kids have tattoos.  Both of them have the ability to hide those tattoos when dressed for work.  I just do not believe some of today's young ladies understand how tattoos that may enhance their skin today are so apt to be "wrinkled works" in later life.  :>)


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 13, 2016)

No. I don't have tats. My Dad had a Navy tat on his left arm. It was a fun thing to do in WWII, but not later. I'm not into tats. One reason is that after a while, tats loose color and all look like a faded wash of dark blue. Another thing is that tats are immensely personal, with great meaning to the tattee. When you meet someone with all kinds of tats, it's kind of like reading a 48 stanza poem. And how many people want to do that? But, hey, it's your body; do what you want with it.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2016)

I haven't any tattoos and don't plan to get any, I might have considered getting a nice one featuring my siblings names at some point, but, I don't much care for needles.  Maybe a nice tramp stamp, it would suit me I think.  Kidding.  But, I've nothing against them, seen some very nice ones.

Many people I have high regards for and others I've seen in various professions have tattoos, to each their own.  It's not the taboo it once was as far as many of the younger companies corporate and otherwise, just as long as the designs don't interfere with the companies image in some way.  I know Mark Cuban has several as well as several other billionaires, doctors, executives and so on.


----------



## Robusta (Jun 13, 2016)

I kind of regret not getting one while I was in the service. I always thought that the "Birdie on a Ball" looked good,but at this stage of my life I am good the way I am.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 13, 2016)

I was a sailor in the 50s and they were very common with navy men then.  Mine is now 58 years old and has gotten kind of fuzzy looking.

The ones that cover like wallpaper were once favored by Japanese gangsters, don't know if that still applies.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 13, 2016)

I guess for most people tattoos are either a personal statement, a sign of some social affiliation or are for attention-getting.    I only have a homemade "gemini" zodiac sign on my right bicep, and a "c" on my forearm, where I _started to_ put a girlfriend's name.  Before I could proceed, a glimmer of wisdom came into my 15 yr. old brain...and I stopped.  <whew>


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 13, 2016)

As soon as I get our finances remotely stable...this is gonna take some serious doing...I want to get Callie's face next to my shoulder portrait of Sophie. Then again maybe I should put the haters in their place and get it on my forearm. I'm proud of my gorgeous baby boy. I'm proud of all my ink too, each image has a different story and were well thought out. My advice for my kids has always been if you want one fine, but think about it for a few years. You want something no one else has with special meaning to you alone. Not something out of some flash trash magazine. Oh and be 100% sober, you want them to get it perfect.


----------



## IKE (Jun 13, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> a "c" on my forearm, where I _started to_ put a girlfriend's name.  Before I could proceed, a glimmer of wisdom came into my 15 yr. old brain...and I stopped.  <whew>



My very first tattoo was done on my forearm with a razor blade and the ink from a ballpoint pen refill when I was around 14......it was the letter 'G' which was for Gail who was my girlfriend.

The romance faded and eventually (a few years) so did the tattoo.


----------



## jujube (Jun 13, 2016)

I have one; got it for my 60th birthday.  I always wanted a tattoo but my late husband was very opposed to my getting one.  I got it for "me", it's attractive, but unless I lose a really big bet and have to run through downtown naked at high noon, very few people will ever see it.  I almost have my 90 year old mother talked into a tiny one.  Why?  Why not?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2016)

When I see someone who is heavily tattooed I want to ask them, in my best stern auntie voice, "What were you thinking? Why have you scribbled all over yourself?"

But I don't. I just do a mental head shake and try to think about something else.

The tattoos that perplex me the most are the ones that are simply textual. I guess they remind me of concentration camp tattoos and I find them disturbing. I have the same reaction to slave bangles and ultra long fingernails. To me, they all represent the plight of people who are not free. It's just me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 13, 2016)

I feel even with birth children you don't know where it will go. A memorial to long owned pets or pets or humans who have passed on. You're safe...


----------



## Robusta (Jun 14, 2016)

I just can't get over the facial and neck ink.  Don't these people realize that as long as my generation is still running the world they are sentencing themselves to a lifetime of poverty and low level employment?


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 14, 2016)

I guess I'm just old fashion, but I do not like them.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Robusta said:


> I just can't get over the facial and neck ink.  Don't these people realize that as long as my generation is still running the world they are sentencing themselves to a lifetime of poverty and low level employment?





I can definitely see the need for shutting out potentially talented people because we dislike their tats, way of life and lets throw in some religion and racial reasoning too. Think maybe it's time for a new generation to take over, do you not think we (our generation)have screwed it up enough? Just a thought.


----------



## Robusta (Jun 14, 2016)

senile1 said:


> I can definitely see the need for shutting out potentially talented people because we dislike their tats, way of life and lets throw in some religion and racial reasoning too. Think maybe it's time for a new generation to take over, do you not think we (our generation)have screwed it up enough? Just a thought.




Yes absolutely. Facial and neck tattoos are of gang and prison culture. I will not support that!!!!!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 14, 2016)

As much as I like tattoos I do advise young people to have them where they can be covered if need be. Ankles or legs and you can wear opaque stockings. Other body parts and you can dress accordingly...but necks, faces, hands...just not attractive and it definitely will strike you out at many job interviews.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Robusta said:


> Yes absolutely. Facial and neck tattoos are of gang and prison culture. I will not support that!!!!!!





These tats are not always gang and/ or prison related. Even if some are, there are many with past affiliations serve to positively impact society today. To forever condemn one for past affiliations is counter productive for you, them ,and society.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 14, 2016)

That's why some of the prisoner outreach programs offer tattoo removal. It's a great idea for people who want to turn their lives around after release.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> When I see someone who is heavily tattooed I want to ask them, in my best stern auntie voice, "What were you thinking? Why have you scribbled all over yourself?"
> 
> But I don't. I just do a mental head shake and try to think about something else.
> 
> The tattoos that perplex me the most are the ones that are simply textual. I guess they remind me of concentration camp tattoos and I find them disturbing. I have the same reaction to slave bangles and ultra long fingernails. To me, they all represent the plight of people who are not free. It's just me.





In a world full of strife, are we ever really free??? Tats represent many things, and they are not all negative. Whilst I do not have tats on my face or neck, I do have them on my forearm ,hands, and fingers, as well my biceps. This art has served for centuries to represent the art ,plight, and philosophy of our ancestors for tens of thousands of years.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 14, 2016)

I also visit a City Data forum for the Big Island of Hawaii, and there was recently a thread about teachers in the public schools and tats.  The consensus was that if you got rid of all the teachers with tats, you wouldn't have any teachers left.  Lots of "tribal" style ink over here.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2016)

Roosevelt, Churchill, Edison, Orwell, Goldwater, even Caroline Kennedy, though she later regretted it, LOL, and many others had tattoos.  Not bad company for those who have them.  Just saying.  It's not something we all need to like or approve of, but looking down on other people for their tattoos not knowing the individual and their reasons in my view is just one more prejudice ie a form of per-judging without basis.

This video is very interesting, Queen Victoria, who knew.

http://ed.ted.com/lessons/the-history-of-tattoos-addison-anderson#review


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2016)

I hope to set aside enough money, and pain killers, lol, to be able to afford henna style tattoos on the bottoms of my feet, and the palms of my hands. Currently, I frequent the farmer's market where a lovely lady does beautiful mehndi.


----------



## ClubMike (Jun 14, 2016)

Tattoos are fine for other folk, not my style. I think it is like anything some people get carried away with it. 

When I was a young man I wanted to get a tattoo however, I decided against it at the last minute. I am real glad about that now. 

I am surprised there is not a larger market for temporary tattoos. 

People change over time, so just make sure whatever you get tattooed on your body, you really like it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't mind tattoo's as a matter of fact I like them. I don't have any but all my nephews do and my son has some also. Now my 2 Grandson's who are in college now both have tattoo's. One has a few demonstrating what he is majoring in which is Bio Medical Engineering. I think they are cool.


----------



## IKE (Aug 1, 2016)

IKE said:


> No wait a minute, I forgot that I have a tigers face portrait from the top of my right shoulder to just above the elbow.



Because it had faded through the years I spent two hours and forty minutes in a tattoo chair this afternoon having my tattoo refreshed / redone and I think it looks better now than it did many years ago when I first got it.......the fella did an excellent job and added a touch or two of his own which added to the overall appearance.

All I've got to do now is keep it clean and put salve on it for a few days till the swelling goes down and then let it peel like a sunburn.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2016)

I have one small pastel colored tattoo, in an area that could only be seen when I wore my french cut bikini (high cut leg), back in the day. I still love it and so does my husband, he went with me to get it.   It never has been exposed to the sun but for a couple of Hawaiian vacations. Pale yellow colored flower with powder blue clouds and pale rainbow. Happy I got it, only one I have, it still looks great even though I'm in my 60s, not a wrinkly area.

 My husband doesn't have any.  I don't care for people with face or heavy neck tattoos, but it's their choice.  If it's well done I can appreciate it.  I like to watch those tattoo shows on TV, like Ink Masters or Tattoo Nightmares, where they fix up people's messed up tats, words spelled wrong, etc.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 1, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have one small pastel colored tattoo, in an area that could only be seen when I wore my french cut bikini (high cut leg), back in the day. I still love it and so does my husband, he went with me to get it.   It never has been exposed to the sun but for a couple of Hawaiian vacations. Pale yellow colored flower with powder blue clouds and pale rainbow. Happy I got it, only one I have, it still looks great even though I'm in my 60s, not a wrinkly area.
> 
> My husband doesn't have any.  I don't care for people with face or heavy neck tattoos, but it's their choice.  If it's well done I can appreciate it.  I like to watch those tattoo shows on TV, like Ink Masters or Tattoo Nightmares, where they fix up people's messed up tats, words spelled wrong, etc.


I like those shows too SB!


----------



## Manatee (Aug 1, 2016)

I saw an article that referred to large tattoos on women as "Tramp Stamps".


----------



## IKE (Aug 2, 2016)

Manatee said:


> I saw an article that referred to large tattoos on women as "Tramp Stamps".



Actually the tattoos that are sometimes referred to as 'tramp stamps' are those that are placed on the lower back on women just above the buttocks.

I also like to watch the tattoo shows and I don't care for neck or facial tattoos on men or women either but to each their own.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 2, 2016)

You should see my tattoos after grooming!


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 2, 2016)

I feel life's too short not to express yourself, and if that expression is a tattoo, then go for it.


----------



## Carla (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't have any, don't particularly care for them, but that's my opinion. Rarely, have I ever seen one that I could say was nice but there are some out there. On the other hand, I have gotten used to seeing them. I just don't understand why people want them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2016)

I have one.   I forget it's there sometimes..


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 3, 2016)

I have one.   I forget it's there sometimes.. 

Quite true there, I have a wristlet of hearts and flowers, nothing large but small and ornate. When people compliment it from time to time I have to think about it for a moment. It's like any kind of beauty mark...after several decades it's part of you. I still would love to get a portrait of Callie someday. But the fad of having necks and faces inked...not a good idea IMHO


----------



## Falcon (Aug 3, 2016)

Getting back on here.....I just "googled"   3D tats which make  2D tats  look kinda dorky!

There was a young lady with a beautiful butterfly on her shoulder.  The butterfly looked so *REAL
* you could pick it off  with no problem.  The ONLY kind I'd get....were I to get one.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 3, 2016)

I had never heard of a 3D tattoo before, as with all tats some are in questionable taste...but with others the detailing is just incredible. My baby boy is 3D would make people jump


----------



## Carla (Aug 4, 2016)

Standing in line at the grocery store yesterday, I was behind an attractive young woman covered in tattoos. Back. Neck, arms and legs. All I could think is I wonder what they're going to look like in 20-30 years! They were not small ones, they were sprawling and I didn't see any that looked particularly pretty. At least if you are going to get one, get a nice one and don't continue to get more until you're covered with them.


----------



## Lon (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't like or dislike, but it can tell you a little about the individual when talking with them.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 4, 2016)

At a wedding I attended, the blushing bride had this huge tattoo of skulls and spiders and worms all across her back.  Kinda spoiled the effect of the lovely white strapless gown.


----------



## Carla (Aug 4, 2016)

Maybe I just don't "get it" or understand why they do this. I'm sure she was proud to display her body art, obviously, or she would have it covered, but oh well, guess it's a matter of taste. It's not like it's hurting anyone, if she thought it looked nice, that's what mattered. I'll bet it caught at least a few people off guard...


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 4, 2016)

I try to tell youngsters in a discussion about tattoos to at least think it over carefully for a few years. It's probably best to be over twenty one or older. What seems edgy and alternative at sixteen might be downright painful to remove at thirty.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2016)

Lon said:


> I don't like or dislike, but it can tell you a little about the individual when talking with them.


Not if you can't see them. Lol.


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Aug 6, 2016)

Ugly, trashy, and ridiculous.


----------



## IKE (Aug 6, 2016)

Peppermint Patty said:


> Ugly, trashy, and ridiculous.



Ever since getting my tattoo I've been trying to figure how to describe myself in three words or less and you nailed it right off the bat......thank you !


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 6, 2016)

IKE said:


> I've been trying to figure out for a long time on how to describe myself in three words or less and you nailed it right off the bat......thank you !


Hmm. You can keep the first Ike, but I'll tickle you for the rights to the other two.


----------



## Ina (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a step daughter that is 52. In '15, she decided two get two tatooes. One on each wrist. Her little brother and her father both died in '14. Now on one wrist she has her father's favorite yellow lily with his signature just under it. On the other wrist she put a cloverleaf, (Her brother was born on St.Pactrick's Day), with her brother signature under it.


----------



## happytime (Aug 6, 2016)

It would seem the average person now days have them, their not considered "lowlife'. The problem I have are these people that have them all over their bodies.
Their like a walking cartoon, no kidding. I was standing in the grocery line one day looking at this guys tats,as their called, he said in a gruff voice""What are you lookin at".
I replied ""I'm looking an reading all your tats. At that point he started telling what alot of them meant, I was impressed an he was a nice person. I would never get one
it's one of the things in the Bible that we should not do that. It's fine for the younger kids, but when it comes to your face an then all over your body I think it's a little overkill.
I saw a guy once in Wally World, he had these scary looking tribe like huge lines down one side of his face, that is alittle overboard. An it scared the hell out of me.


----------



## happytime (Aug 6, 2016)

She had all this ""crap""on her back.....that's when I would have to ask''WHY'. A fairy or a butterfly something beautiful but worms an spiders YUCK an idiot.


----------



## senile1 (Aug 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I had never heard of a 3D tattoo before, as with all tats some are in questionable taste...but with others the detailing is just incredible. My baby boy is 3D would make people jump





I would say these tats are pretty incredible and in good taste. I wish to get a new tat, and am currently seeking a reliable and sanitary tat shop. Thank you, these tats are great. As you, I have never heard or seen 3D tats before.


----------

